# fake loggers



## kentuckyblue

i have built houses and moved dirt to build houses for 25 yrs,and i just wonder if gabe and his dad are that big of #######s to work for.no way you could talk to ppl that way,like when fatboy went to the rookies house,that was made up bs,he would have got his arse kicked you show up at a house around here and cry like a baby,and the first time that old man threw something at me id snatch a knot in his old ass,i like the show but it is getting way to fake for me,i owend a company for 13 yrs and you dont keep good workers yelling at them all the time.no one would stick around there for you dont have a company so i call bs on gabe the fat baby boy


----------



## Woodcutteranon

:agree2:

Good post. 

"Snatch a knot..." Good one! Gonna use this one on my buddies


----------



## A. Stanton

Blue,
I agree 100% with you.


----------



## Mike Van

Gabe said "You don't respect me, You don't respect my company?"  All while he's ranting & trashing a lawnchair..............No Gabe, we don't


----------



## huskystihl

I did a big job awhile back with a guy who was unstabel at best and I knew it going into it but the money was good and easy pickins. Now understand in 25 yrs of treework the only guy who lasted more than one season lasted half of another so I think that paints a picture of a guy with a short fuse and the inability to reatin or get along with anyone. 2 weeks into it I noticed that mondays seem to be the days he forgot his zoloft or whatever he needed to take and he rygarded me in front of the constuction supervisor because his dum azz ran his skid grappler into a stump and broke it "my fault huh"? Now understand i'm about 6ft 180 and was 35 and 10 yrs ago would have knocked his teeth out but with age comes wisdom and with kids comes not wanting to go to jail so I peacefully told him to kiss my azz and walked away, about that time I hear this 150lb 55 yr old charging hard from behind "bad leg and all" just as I turn around and drop my fuel can he raises his fist like he's gonna take a swing. Long story short I reminded him that we're adults and he was making a fool of himself and he was real close to pissin me off and no more come of it. I had my money and he was stuck with a deadline 10 acres and no cutter. Moral of the story is nobody has to put up with phsycos who arent respectful of help whether it's a partner a ground guy or the guy who sweeps the shop. Karmas a beech and it'll come around. It kills me to see a good guy like Jay Browning who earns respect, looking for work and an over inflated donut turd like Gabe Rygard not being able to keep up with it.


----------



## kentuckyblue

i worked for my brother [mistake #1] pouring concrete [mistake #2]in south Miami fla[mistake#3] first paying job i ever had and after about 5 days of 90+ heat and my snow white kentucky ass was burnt and he started yelling at me about something i had no clue about i snapped and i lit in to him calling him everything but a white man in front of 5 different trades his crew,and picked up my things and went to haul ass and 3 others on his crew rode with me so they left too and there he sat with trucks waiting,so him and 2 others had to do the job,and i worked for him a few more yrs and he never yelled at me like that again.i owned a sod company like i said and you just can not do that to people and i dont know how they can keep going


----------



## oscar4883

Mike Van said:


> Gabe said "You don't respect me, You don't respect my company?"  All while he's ranting & trashing a lawnchair..............No Gabe, we don't



I think there was a part, and I'm paraphrasing, were he said "you don't even have enough respect to respect......." Now thats funny stuff. Big on respect that guy. Now Jay Browning seems like a good guy. Puts some effort into proper safety talks it seems, treats his guys well, and runs a 660 with a hook. That can't, not be cool.


----------



## 2dogs

huskystihl said:


> I did a big job awhile back with a guy who was unstabel at best and I knew it going into it but the money was good and easy pickins. Now understand in 25 yrs of treework the only guy who lasted more than one season lasted half of another so I think that paints a picture of a guy with a short fuse and the inability to reatin or get along with anyone. 2 weeks into it I noticed that mondays seem to be the days he forgot his zoloft or whatever he needed to take and he rygarded me in front of the constuction supervisor because his dum azz ran his skid grappler into a stump and broke it "my fault huh"? Now understand i'm about 6ft 180 and was 35 and 10 yrs ago would have knocked his teeth out but with age comes wisdom and with kids comes not wanting to go to jail so I peacefully told him to kiss my azz and walked away, about that time I hear this 150lb 55 yr old charging hard from behind "bad leg and all" just as I turn around and drop my fuel can he raises his fist like he's gonna take a swing. Long story short I reminded him that we're adults and he was making a fool of himself and he was real close to pissin me off and no more come of it. I had my money and he was stuck with a deadline 10 acres and no cutter. Moral of the story is nobody has to put up with phsycos who arent respectful of help whether it's a partner a ground guy or the guy who sweeps the shop. Karmas a beech and it'll come around. It kills me to see a good guy like Jay Browning who earns respect, looking for work and an over inflated donut turd like Gabe Rygard not being able to keep up with it.



"Rygaared me" Now that's funny right there.


----------



## DJ4wd

I love the show and all, but Id like to see both Craig and Gabe get the tar beat out of them


----------



## 2dogs

DJ4wd said:


> I love the show and all, but Id like to see both Craig and Gabe get the tar beat out of them



Not me. It's just TV and can not be taken seriously. I bet those two men are just fine to work for.


----------



## DJ4wd

Hopefully your right, maybe for the sake of tv they yell more,,hopefully for tv only though


----------



## cassandrasdaddy

*once upon a time*

i worked for a crazy lady. she was a real decent person if you weren't working for her. she had a 2 man shop and one year sent out over 200 w2's the shelter refused to send her people. it was funny though she got sued for discrimination(got to go before the local human rights board) she was able to get a bunch of former employees of all skin tones to testify that "she #### on everyone the same" regardless of color. after a bunch of us said the same thing the folks on the board had the most peculiar look on their face


----------



## huskystihl

2dogs said:


> Not me. It's just TV and can not be taken seriously. I bet those two men are just fine to work for.



I doubt it! If thats acting they deserve an award, you can't teach that kind of crazy it's past down from father to son in their case. Maybe they aren't that off the hook but probably close. Either way they made complete morons of themselves in front of millions. Look at Jesse browning, his true colors were exposed and daddy realized that kind of plublicity was anything but good for business and he hasn't been on since.


----------



## kentuckyblue

i tell ya what was funny the big fat guy running the yarder that quit,now that was a cry baby,he was 300lb of flufh i think he had his own company in the first show,he left before he got his ass whiped.reminds me of my brother.
now out of all of them id like to work for they guy on swamp loggers,he seems like a guy who cares about his guys


----------



## DJ4wd

The big guy was Melvin Lardy, he owned Stump Branch Logging the first season. He didnt seem so crybaby-like then. Look Dewayn and his son "Doowhop" (Phil logging) they talked smack all day long as well, you dont see them any longer.
I just could not work for someone all up in my face all day.


----------



## A. Stanton

The Rightguards always like to pick on the "greenhorns." We should all remember that we all were greenhorns at one time or another in any profession or hobby we got involved in.


----------



## 2dogs

huskystihl said:


> I doubt it! If thats acting they deserve an award, you can't teach that kind of crazy it's past down from father to son in their case. Maybe they aren't that off the hook but probably close. Either way they made complete morons of themselves in front of millions. Look at Jesse browning, his true colors were exposed and daddy realized that kind of plublicity was anything but good for business and he hasn't been on since.



Actually after the first season aired Jesse Browning realised how he looked and had an epiphnay. His father commented on this onlline, IIRC, on the History website. (May have been some other place, maybe Logger's World). I probably would not be viewed by the TV audience the way my biggest fans (my dogs) see me.


----------



## indiansprings

I'm surprised the rightguards have not had their azzes just beat to a pulp, I'v e seen guys on logging crews around here that would wear them out. I mean pick up whatever was laying around and just beat the holy hell out of them.
It has to be some TV drama incolved. Let ole Gabe talk to Browning's toothless rigging guy like that and see what would happen. That boy would go through fatty like a hurricane, it would be fun to stand back and watch, Gabe would be out of breath and done in the first minute while the toothless boy would be stomping him with corks on. I'd almost pay to watch it happen.


----------



## petersenj20

I read in another post about the Rygaard greenhorns being Hollywood types. This makes sense that the show probably hires them with instructions to the boss to ride for ratings. Have been several staged scenes discussed around here. If you notice they don't yell at the rest of the crew, and that ain't cause they're flawless crew. You don't turn ***hole off and on in real life. 

I do notice the Rygaards are the ones on the Sprint commercial. Must be some acting ability to warrant that.

For the record, I like the dad. I think he is a genuine hard***, that has earned his position, but is getting paid to crank it up a bit on the Hollywood greenies. He looks to me he has lived a hard working mans life and the miles show every time he gets out of the machine. I respect that.


----------



## teatersroad

I don't know what you're talking about, but I know what you mean. You run a tight ship by being respectful, know what's going on, and being the first person willing to jump in and do the grunt work. You show your authority by knowing what's going on and being decisive, and you know what's going on by watching out, and listening to your crew. I ran a few crews building houses. I might not have been the best carpenter on the site, but I was glad to be thought of as a good foreman. When the chit hits the fan there's no time to be polite, but that aint the same as being disrespectful. Stoop to conquer sort of. My 2 cents, cheers.

edit> be on time, do your job, and let me do mine. Seperate the crew when they start getting at each other too much. Let the good natured smack fly, always took more of it than I gave but saw it for what it was. Don't know Axeman, I'll try online.


----------



## DJ4wd

Dont get me wrong, if I have done something worth getting worked up about then fine yell at me. However all the theatrics are making any part of this show look fake.. And I agree that Craig has had to work very hard to have wht he dose. And Toothless Dj from the Browning crew would last about 5 sec with Gabe before he ws in handcuffs lol


----------



## 056 kid

the older guy in rygaurd is just that, old. been around for ever, seen alot, been through alot. im sure he has everyones best interest in mind. the fat one I could only handle for so long, then again, I doubt I would ever see him deep down in the strip. If he tried the respect stuff, Ide just grab my chit and walk away while he was whining."I got work to do tubby!" thats what Ide say....


----------



## logdog

There's a lot of Hollywood in this show.
Rygaard Logging and their crews aren't anything like the show. Other members of the family work locally and are well respected.
Nobody would watch this show if it was just  boring hard work.


----------



## kentuckyblue

dj would eat fatboy for lunch,and you dont see browning yelling at his crew like fatboy does,and fatboy always has greenhorns every yr browning dont, i had a guy ask me one time how to lay sod,i said green side up he oh ok and that was his last day:deadhorse:


----------



## discounthunter

2dogs said:


> Not me. It's just TV and can not be taken seriously. I bet those two men are just fine to work for.



OCC did a lot of staged bickering but it eventually tore the family and friends apart in real life.


----------



## 056 kid

kentuckyblue said:


> dj would eat fatboy for lunch,and you dont see browning yelling at his crew like fatboy does,and fatboy always has greenhorns every yr browning dont,* i had a guy ask me one time how to lay sod,i said green side up he oh ok and that was his last day*:deadhorse:



Well thats a pretty smart arse way to treat your help......


----------



## mojorisin

It's getting hard to watch, half of it is over the top acting. I still watch it and I do like the swamp guy's but I wish it would get at least, near real..


----------



## kentuckyblue

056 kid said:


> Well thats a pretty smart arse way to treat your help......



dont know if you have ever layed sod but it is not that hard and green side up is about all you need to know....and he acted like he didnt know


----------



## 2dogs

discounthunter said:


> OCC did a lot of staged bickering but it eventually tore the family and friends apart in real life.



What is OCC?


----------



## chucker

"OCC= ORANGE COUNTY CHOPPERS " what a joke...


----------



## capetrees

DJ4wd said:


> I love the show and all, but Id like to see both Craig and Gabe get the tar beat out of them



:agree2::agree2:


----------



## mojorisin

chucker said:


> "OCC= ORANGE COUNTY CHOPPERS " what a joke...


:agree2:


----------



## pachickadee

petersenj20 said:


> I read in another post about the Rygaard greenhorns being Hollywood types. This makes sense that the show probably hires them with instructions to the boss to ride for ratings. Have been several staged scenes discussed around here. If you notice they don't yell at the rest of the crew, and that ain't cause they're flawless crew. You don't turn ***hole off and on in real life.
> 
> I do notice the Rygaards are the ones on the Sprint commercial. Must be some acting ability to warrant that.
> 
> For the record, I like the dad. I think he is a genuine hard***, that has earned his position, but is getting paid to crank it up a bit on the Hollywood greenies. He looks to me he has lived a hard working mans life and the miles show every time he gets out of the machine. I respect that.



LMAO! really the greenhorns are hollywood types? i know they arent. 

i can tell you what scenes are staged and which arent. at least for the rygaards.

the rygaards did a verizon commercial not sprint. have you seen their acting on the commercials? its AWFUL! they are obviously not paid actors. 

gabe is really like that. thats why he lost some of his crew recently. which is why he is trying to hire dave and travis back onto the crew. your right you dont turn off an a-hole. hes always like that.


----------



## Ramblewood

pachickadee said:


> LMAO! really the greenhorns are hollywood types? i know they arent.
> 
> i can tell you what scenes are staged and which arent. at least for the rygaards.
> 
> the rygaards did a verizon commercial not sprint. have you seen their acting on the commercials? its AWFUL! they are obviously not paid actors.
> 
> gabe is really like that. thats why he lost some of his crew recently. which is why he is trying to hire dave and travis back onto the crew. your right you dont turn off an a-hole. hes always like that.



Could you give us an idea of what Gabe said to Travis when he tried to hire him back ? Was the word "sorry", or "apologize" used at any time ?


----------



## Rftreeman

if they talked to me like that I'd just give it right back ten fold......


----------



## pachickadee

Ramblewood said:


> Could you give us an idea of what Gabe said to Travis when he tried to hire him back ? Was the word "sorry", or "apologize" used at any time ?



gabe offered trav a job through L&I. im not sure if its to save his butt or not. gabe never called or tryed to do it in person. 

i dont think the work "sorry" or "apologize" is in gabes vocabulary. you might just get the confused dog head tilt look from him.


----------



## Ramblewood

Well, when does he start back again ? (kidding)
Has Travis rehabed his knee ? I'm rehabing a hip and the Dr. has me hitting the weights like I was training for the Olympics .


----------



## pachickadee

trav should be good enough to find anouther job in a month. they have him working his knee for 2-3 hours at physical therapy. im so glad hes almost back to normal.


----------



## Ramblewood

I'm sure they will tell him that he has to keep working his knee forever to keep it working right . As his girlfriend it is your duty to remind him whenever he sits down to watch TV .


----------

